# Found male black sable



## nicki8330

Recently rescued a very attractive male black sable GSD. Given his stunning good looks and great temperament, we are hoping that someone is missing this guy. He is tattooed. 

If anyone is missing a black sable intact male, please contact me at [email protected]

I am not very computer literate and am having difficulty posting pictures. Sorry


----------



## Chris Wild

Contacting AKC or USA (United SchH Clubs of America) with the tattoo number may help track down the owner.

Black sable + intact male + tattoo = working lines IMO, and thus quite possibly involved in some dog sports like schutzhund. Might be a good idea to contact the SchH clubs in the area to get the word out too.


----------



## pupresq

And this is probably obvious - but make sure that whoever "claims" the dog can produce proof of ownership and knows the tattoo number without being told. When you find a dog, you always want to hold some detail back. 

You wouldn't want this pup to land in the wrong place and plenty of unscrupulous people would scam to get a dog like this.


----------



## nicki8330

We have already contacted Schutzhund clubs and AKC. No luck so far. 

This dog appears to be a Czech import, is absolutely stunning, with a fabulous temperament. He has obedience ( a little rusty but sharpened right up), nothing bothers this guy. 

If a potential owner appears, they will have to prove ownership. He will not be released unless we know for sure he belongs to them. I would also like a good reason why this dog was in the shelter, why there was no lost ads or posters. 

I wish I could post pictures of this guy, he is amazing.


----------



## nicki8330

Here is a picture of "Boss". Hope the pics post.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e94/nicki8330/IMG_0433.jpg?t=1218823260

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e94/nicki8330/IMG_0449.jpg?t=1218823460


----------



## GSDTrain

OMG, he is stunning!


----------



## GSDTrain




----------



## DinoBlue

OMG!! How can you loose a dog like this??? He is stunning.


----------



## suerenn

Wow! He is gorgeous.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

what a GORGEOUS dog!


----------



## Hellismd

Wow, what a beautiful boy! I have to agree - how could someone loose him and not be frantically searching!

At least he now has you... thank you for caring enough to give him a home.


----------



## pupresq

Hopefully there is someone out there frantically searching for him but unfortunately there are loads and loads of gorgeous dogs and well bred dogs that turn up in shelters and whose owners are never heard from. 

I know there are a lot of terrific people involved in the breed and in things like Schutzhund, but I've also met quite a few people for whom a Schutzhund dog is like a piece of sporting equipment. If it works well, that's great, but if it doesn't work or breaks, then throw it out and get a new one. 

The idea that because a dog is beautiful/well bred and wonderful they must have an equally wonderful owner is all to often sadly incorrect.


----------



## ellen366

he's magnificent! i'd be more than frantic if i'd lost him; wow, i hope you find his owner and that they're looking for him

good luck


----------



## ded37

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAwhat a GORGEOUS dog!


Ditto and a great temperament to boot. Sounds like he is in goods hands right now. Thankfully, he "found" you.


----------



## nicki8330

This guy will be available for adoption through Southwest German Shepherd Rescue. He is now neutered and microchipped. 

He is something special, honestly he has a fantastic temperament as well as being drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Brightelf

Oh, my.. he was neutered already? Wonder if his owners are looking for him. Wondering if is (was) a stud or competition dog that got lost, escaped, etc? 

Going out on a limb here, looks like he was really well cared for-- possibly even on a raw diet. Amazing, handsome dog! I am hoping his owners come forward and find him, or that he goes to a suitable home for his needs.


----------



## BowWowMeow

He's a gorgeous dog. I'm sure he will make a wonderful companion for some lucky person.

And there are gorgeous, well cared for dogs like this ending up in shelters every day.


----------



## nicki8330

He was at the shelter well past the stray reclaim period simply because he was such a well cared for looking dog. BUT state law here requires all adopted animals to be altered before leaving the shelter. 

His owners had several weeks to find him but to keep him safe (not going to just any one and thrown in a back yard) and to get him out of a shelter situation, we adopted him. 

And I agree, many great dogs end up at shelters every day. We can't understand how someone could NOT be looking for them but the thousands of euthanized dogs tell us differently. 

Now, anyone in the Arizona area looking for a handsome, good natured guy to add to their home?


----------



## K9mom

I would suggest probably not a Schutzhund or Police Dog as it appears he has rear declaws. Someone who worked him would most likely have removed them. I am suprised that it the breeder went through the tattoo process they weren't responsable enough to remove them as babies.

But, maybe the declaws are not as large as they appear to me.....

Tina


----------



## nicki8330

They are double dewclaws and they were huge. 

They were removed today when he was neutered.


----------



## NCSFK9

OMG! He's _gorgeous!!!!_ Too bad he wasn't closer....


----------



## JakesDogs

Oh my. Somewhere in my travels, in the now thousands of dogs I have looked at from virtually every state, I have seen a dog with this face. I'm sure of it. As soon as I hit that first picture, I was stopped in my tracks. Which means no sleep for me tonight while I try to figure out where. I will not hesitate to post if I figure it out and it's pertinent.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am going to move this to Non-Urgent since he's in rescue. Feel free to add his rescue or petfinder link!


----------



## jfisher

Is this guy friendly with other dogs? How about his temperament? Is he more dominant (I'm guessing) or submissive? I may be interested depending on the answers...We lost our female to hemangiosarcoma a few months ago and we'd love to rescue a pup in need. I've always wanted a black sable.









-Jackie


----------



## jfisher

Nevermind...









I looked up SW GSD rescue to see if I could find more info on Boss and I found their website which states adoptions are within Arizona only...

To anyone who works with this rescue, can any exceptions be made depending on the situation? I don't want to jump the gun before I find out more info about this boy, but I'm sure I can provide an exceptional home and life, especially for my beloved GSDs.

-Jackie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, Jackie-so sorry about your girl. 

Have you been looking more locally? It seems like Ohio has quite a variety of dogs ending up in shelters and I know we've seen black sables closer, like KY, GA, too. In fact...I'll be right back...

Okay, not a black sable-Jed: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=771543&page=0#Post771543

I am thinking of one other dog...








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## BowWowMeow

That's pupresq's foster, Rafe. He is in KY now. And is an absolute sweetie from all accounts!


----------



## Maedchen

Just curious- have you looked on any of the national sites for "Lost Dogs" if someone is missing him? He might be from out of state.
Hard to believe no one is looking for this hunk.


----------



## nicki8330

Without getting into alot of details (tooooo long), we found this guys family. 

The owner truly has no clue what he has, what could have happened if this rescue did not take him, what could have happened to him while on his own. 

This is not the first time the dog has been "loose" per the owner, tried an invisible fence, didn't work for long with this boy. Figured he would just "stick around" because shepherds are smart.

Didn't look for him because he figured he'd come home, again, GSD are smart. Then thought he should call around to see if he had been picked up. Told us how much he loves this dog and how missed he has been. 

After much soul searching by all involved in this rescue, it was decided to try and educate this person, try to make him a better owner. He was not upset that dog was neutered, asked if it would make him stay home. Discussed at length, HIS responsibility to act like a smart human and keep his dog safe and the methods to do so. 

If I had lost this dog, I would have been at every shelter every day, posters, ads, newspaper, internet, etc. 

But this dog was in beautiful condition and very well socialized. His person just wasn't aware of the dangers facing stray dogs, pretty clueless but he was honest. 

If you can educate one person, possibly you can change life for each dog to come later in that family.

We will be staying in touch with this man and this handsome dog, plus he is now microchipped and registered to the rescue. If he ends up in a shelter situation, we will be notified. 

Thanks to all who gave advice and support.


----------



## GunnerJones

That owner is lucky that pupper didn't wander into my yard.

I would of put one tiny add in the paper "Found Dog" maybe one flyer then sized him up for a bed and a crate and a bowl


----------



## Brightelf

I am so happy this owner got some quality education from the rescue! That is probably all an eye-opener for this guy... not sure he will change his ways, but, hopefully he can understand that AC couldda put the dog down, the dog couldda been hit by a car, etc. REALLY hope he invests in a REAL fence-- or learns to walk, walk, and walk his own dog instead of just letting him out on the property to roam. (remembering the horrible thread recently on a dog bite incident when someone's farm dog left unfenced, attacked a jogging neighbor)

Strange (or not?) how someone without basic doggy responsibility education somehow gets ahold of an import-- a Czech import at that. I guess sources only require a buyer have the funds, not the knowledge.


----------



## Fodder

out of curiosity - how does a rescue handle a situation like this when the original owner is found after the dog is "property of" the rescue. do they automatically have priority over any people already interested? and what about the adoption fee (esp since his dog is now neutered, vaccinated, chipped, and de-dewclawed)?

like i said, i'm just curious.


----------



## Maedchen

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderout of curiosity - how does a rescue handle a situation like this when the original owner is found after the dog is "property of" the rescue. do they automatically have priority over any people already interested? and what about the adoption fee (esp since his dog is now neutered, vaccinated, chipped, and de-dewclawed)?
> 
> like i said, i'm just curious.


I'm curious about that too. I hope he atleast paid the medical expenses.
The owner is really lucky that his dog didn't end up on the landfill while he was still waiting for him to come back.


----------



## nicki8330

It truly depends on the circumstances. 

We have had other similar situations in which we did not automatically return the dog. The "prior owner" had to apply to adopt the dog. If they met our criteria and they were the best applicant for the dog, they would be able to adopt from us. 

We have had several dogs in which we found an owner well after the dog had been lost. They were not returned to the "prior owners" as they did not come close to meeting our criteria/adoption standards. And sadly, not one of them seem to really care. But that is how we came to get them in the first place. 

We do expect them to reimburse medical expenses if they have the dog returned to them as an owned dog, not an adopted dog. And we have never had anyone object to that. 

As a rescue, we realize that things happen. Petsitters lose dogs, gates fail, accidents occur. We understand that even excellent owners can lose a beloved pet. So we listen to explainations, gather facts and try to determine what is in the best interest of the dog. Because that is what it is all about, the very best home for the dog.


----------



## onyx'girl

Did you give the owner this great site so he can further his education?? What a beautiful boy he has, I hope he treats him well in the future!


----------

